# Brand-New CZ 75 P-07 Duty 9 mm Overview, Field Strip, and Review (length: 27:38)



## livefreeordie1973 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a Brand-New CZ 75 P-07 Duty 9 mm Overview, Field Strip, and Review (length: 27:38):

CZ 75 P-07 Duty, Cal. 9 mm Luger Compact Pistol: Complete Overview, Field Strip, and Review - YouTube

Enjoy!


----------

